# Show Clippers



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a great set of clippers and the best blade sizes? I dont want her shave to the skin, really would like her white to show more that her skin. We have a few shows coming up and need to purchase our own clippers.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the andis ultra edge clippers. Clipping boer does is more about blending hair.. so it will be different lengths all over. Its hard to explain. Maybe someone who has done it before willl come explain better


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I like the andis ultra edge clippers. Clipping boer does is more about blending hair.. so it will be different lengths all over. Its hard to explain. Maybe someone who has done it before willl come explain better


 Where did you purchase them, and about how much do they go for?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the ultra edge too. I bought mine from nasco at the dairy expo in WI, but Jeffers is usually the cheapest. I body clip with a big oster shearmaster I think, very old pair from the extension office. I wouldn't know what to do without those big clippers! Saved me so much time!

Here's the ultra edge
http://www.jefferspet.com/special-edition-agc-super-2-speed/camid/PET/cp/0027939/cn/1001341/

The oster A5 is great too for a smaller clipper like the andis. I used this clipper at the vet clinic I worked for. We had a pair that was probably ten years old. Oster lasts.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Oster Golden A5 #10 blade. Work great, 2 speeds, cut for hours on end.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought mine from someone who won them as a price at a show. I think they normally go for about $140-$150


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.jefferspet.com/special-edition-agc-super-2-speed/camid/PET/cp/0027939/

I use 7 or 9FC for shaving wethers. Not sure about does but Chance Imhoff has a DVD that goes over clipping does and bucks. I believe I saw on FB he's selling for a reduced prices for the holidays


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Forgot to add that I body clip with the 10 blade too. I body clipped my girls a month before a show in November so they would have some hair. Then went back and did legs and tails again just before the show. They weren't nearly as cold as in years past and even the black goats looked great


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help!! Hope to order this week?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pet edge has good prices


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I got a pair of lister stars and they are the BEST clippers they are super quiet, Light, and are easy to hold and the blades on them are amazing for clipping the market goats I absolutely Love them!! I got them at TSC


----------

